# Spirit of Kent



## Readie (Dec 12, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTZAfXta7ww_

Please watch this, especially the last few seconds.
As Britain goes into under siege mode with the EU/EZ disagreement, I worry where it will all end.

Maybe, the 'Spitfire Spirit' will see us through....

John


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 12, 2011)

Not sure I get your political drift but I did like the video. Exceptional flying display, bets I've seen I think.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 13, 2011)

Spit does look great from every angle, thanks for posting.


----------



## Readie (Dec 13, 2011)

tomo pauk said:


> Spit does look great from every angle, thanks for posting.



Thank you ..the Spitfire is our pride and joy.It is particularly emotive to see the display over Manston.
John


----------



## Gixxerman (Dec 13, 2011)

Really nice video.
Beautiful immacualte Spit too, love them turned out like that in invasion stripes.

I wouldn't worry so much about Europe today, the way I see it these days we're like a family, occasionally suspicious of each other, we've (all) caused each other the deepest of hurt but nowadays we're old enough to have no interest in actual fights nevermind protracted arguments.
Even if the UK does like to cast itself as 'the awkward squad' regularly. 
We'll work it out.
Too many of us, all over the world, have too much to lose if we don't.


----------



## Readie (Dec 13, 2011)

Gixxerman said:


> Really nice video.
> Beautiful immacualte Spit too, love them turned out like that in invasion stripes.
> 
> I wouldn't worry so much about Europe today, the way I see it these days we're like a family, occasionally suspicious of each other, we've (all) caused each other the deepest of hurt but nowadays we're old enough to have no interest in actual fights nevermind protracted arguments.
> ...



Thanks, this display arena is my favourite ( especially when the sun is shining), I agree the Spitfire looks the part in the invasion stripes.
As for Europe...time will tell there is a lot of ground to cover whatever we decide to do.
John


----------



## Gixxerman (Dec 13, 2011)

John I was wondering, you don't happen to know what camera was used for that filming do you?

I have a little Toshiba SX900 I am planning to trying out next summer, it can do the 1080p high def stuff (and if its anything like the H30 Camileo I had the day light HD quality ought to be surprisingly high - even at high zoom).
I can't wait.


----------



## Readie (Dec 13, 2011)

Gixxerman said:


> John I was wondering, you don't happen to know what camera was used for that filming do you?
> 
> I have a little Toshiba SX900 I am planning to trying out next summer, it can do the 1080p high def stuff (and if its anything like the H30 Camileo I had the day light HD quality ought to be surprisingly high - even at high zoom).
> I can't wait.



I'm afraid I don't know. The problem I have found is tracking the plane via a 'remote viewer', especially in bright sunshine when I end up not being able to see f*** all..... My efforts have been clumsy to say the least. I even 'lost' a Swordfish on a flypast.
Your Toshiba is a great bit of kit. Which displays do you plan to go to?
Please post any video's 
Cheers
John


----------



## Gixxerman (Dec 13, 2011)

Readie said:


> I'm afraid I don't know. The problem I have found is tracking the plane via a 'remote viewer', especially in bright sunshine when I end up not being able to see f*** all..... My efforts have been clumsy to say the least. I even 'lost' a Swordfish on a flypast.



Sorry John but that made me laugh out loud.....although seeing as I've yet to try I ought not I suppose.




Readie said:


> Your Toshiba is a great bit of kit. Which displays do you plan to go to?
> Please post any video's
> Cheers
> John



I will if it happens.
I intend to go to England in the summer for a couple of weeks to see family I'm hoping it might coincide with one of the big Duxford displays.
I had hoped to go this year but funds didn't allow, next year (thanks to the taxman owing me some money....hooray!) it looks possible at this stage.

There are 1 or 2 in N. Ireland so maybe they will feature this year too. I hope so anyway.

S'funny I was perfectly happy with the Toshiba H30 Camileo (I used it on a trip to Singapore to see my bro out there but didn't want to risk spending a fortune on a high spec camera and losing it or damaging it on my travels) but it's one failing was a pretty poor low-light performance (the daylight ability was way beyond it's modest price tag).
Next thing I know the following year they brought out the SX900 which has a very good lowlight ability (although you still can't attach a proper light to it) but it was still top value and for the money it looks like it will be just the job.
Here's hoping.


----------



## Readie (Dec 13, 2011)

Gixxerman said:


> Sorry John but that made me laugh out loud.....although seeing as I've yet to try I ought not I suppose.



I had a Victor Meldrew moment after the SF incident  Now, I hand the camera to my lad ( who is far more adept at these things) and I just watch..

I'm hoping to make Duxford in 2012 or after the Olympics in 2013. Its a great day out.

Cheers
John


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 13, 2011)

You lost a Swordfish on a flypast  HOW you could track one with a Box Brownie.

There was Stringbag at the Southport airshow a few years back with a touch of headwind and the commentator ran out of things to say and started repeating himself and still the flying wind break hadnt got past the pier


----------



## Readie (Dec 13, 2011)

fastmongrel said:


> You lost a Swordfish on a flypast  HOW



It was an inept use of the camcorder on my part. Lots of sky, sun,a soaring shitehawk, trees and an occasional glimpse of part of a Swordfish....


Oh well....

My mate had his CC on a tripod which worked better.

John


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

